# NB Mainboard Reparatur



## splasch (22. Januar 2007)

Ich hab da mal eine Frag zu einen Notebook Mainbaord. Bei dem bricht die Spannung zusammen und der Nb-Lüfter läuft auch nicht an. Mit last bekommt er auf den Lüfter nur noch 1 Volt.Messung an Transitor vor dem Lüfter anschluß (Volt).beim 3 Bein das abseits ist dann Schaltet er blötzlich den Lüfter ein bwz durch.

Nun hab ich mal die Spannung der anderen ICE gemessen und die kommt mir sehr gering vor ist die Normal oder sollte die Höher sein.(Siehe dazu Bild)
ICE 2  Oberen pin 1,8 Volt unteren 1,2 Volt
ICE 3 Oberen pin 0 Volt untern 4,4 Volt
ICE 4 Oberen pin 1,8 Volt unteren 1,3 Volt
ICE 5 Oberen pin 1,3 Volt untern 4,4 Volt

ICE 1 untern pin 19,9 Volt

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann.Oder ist die Gemessene Spannung normal (Ich denke mal die sollten doch um die 12Volt bis 5Volt haben oder?)


----------



## stimon (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
also ich würde vom AKKU an alle Spannungen durch messen oder eben halt vom Lüfter her rückwärts.
Nur nen Vorschlag!

Gruß


----------

